# AF or still miscarriage



## ShellyWelly (Feb 20, 2008)

A month ago today I miscarried Noah who was 15+1 weeks when he was born asleep.  I was bleeding for just over 2 weeks and yesterday I felt like AF was on her way and today started very light bleeding.  Not sure if this is AF (they told me not to expect one for 4 weeks after bleeding stopped) or whether it's still the miscarriage.

Thanks

Shelly x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry for your loss of Noah 

It may be a period or just your uterus clamping down on small bits of blood left from the miscarriage, if it carries on for a long time or is excessively heavy, ring your gp, but otherwise you may find this happens for a couple of months,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

